# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Jashtë teme (remix)

## riu

Muslimen, Christen und Juden verboten!

----------


## Bleti002

O i krishtero ti ta heq zarin fare ...
Cfare llogjike qe perdor mer aman... Nejse... nuk eshte per tu cuditur sepse deri tani kemi thene gjera edhe shume me te rendesishme se keto por ju prape njesoj vazhdoni
Nejse harrova ty frymezimin ta jep ajo nikita tek chati...
hallall lale hallall qe mban edhe emrin "krisjtan"...

----------


## drita

Forca i krishteri po na e lehtëson shumë punën neve muslimanëve!
Në fjalët e tua skishte ndonjë të re, ca budalliqe të reja dhe të tjerat, llomotitjet e zakonshme, me të cilat janë mërzitur edhe vëllezërit e tu në Krisht!
Ja po, ti përsëris edhe një herë fjalët e vëllait tënd në Krisht:

PASH NERIN O KRISHTER,KUSH T'KA THIRRE TY T'JAPESH KTO LLOJ PERGJIGJESH?MAJ VENIN QE U TAKOJNE KALAMOJVE NE NJE FAMILJE! 

PO TI KUR FLET PER KURANIN,QE SE PRANON,E LEXON,DUKE IU LUTE ME PERKUSHTIM ZOTIT,APO MEZI S'PRET TE KAPESH NDONJI GJE?-MOS JEP KESHILLA KOTI,QE SI NDJEKE VETE,POR EDHE PO I NDOQE,TE TJERET S'TA KANE PER BORXH.

Bukur, bukur
Se ke idenë se çfarë kënaqësie ndjen kur sheh se si delet e Krishtit kundërshtojnë njëri-tjetrin.
Unë kur përmenda, 4 dëshmitë që jepen për Jezusin, nuk i përmenda që ti analizosh ti o mavri
Unë i përmenda thjesht  për të të treguar ty o pordhac (meqë si shumë i paske qef pordhat), absurditetin e logjikës që ti përdore e që vazhdon ta përdorësh.
Por, meqë ti na përmende  sharjen që ateistët na bëkan neve më shumë se juve, unë doja të ndalesha tek njëri prej tyre, aspak i rëndomtë, dikush me të cilin mburet e gjithë Bota
Emri i tij është Friedrich Nietzsche (Niçe).
Ja të shohim se çfarë mendimi ka ai për Krishterimin dhe të krishterët, dhe më pas sigurisht do të shohim edhe mendimin  e tij për muslimanët dhe Islamin.

Në librin e tij të famshëm Antikrishti duke folur për të krishterët, ai pohon:

ne nuk e nënvletsojmë të krishterin, ai, fals deri në pafajësi, është shumë më superior se majmuni, duke folur mbi të krishterët, një teori e njohur e evolucionit shndërrohet thjesht në një kompliment  (fq.48)

i krishteri është specia më e korruptuar e korrupsionit
(fq. 79)

Lexo pak se çfarë mendonte për Krishterimin dhe për ata që  e pranojnë atë:

Luftë deri në vdekje kundër vesit, vesi është Krishterimi
(fq.87)

Krishterimi wshtw  mënxira më e madhe e njerëzimit. Ai i kundërvihet çdo lloj mendimi të mirë, intelektual, ai është në gjëndje të përdorë vetëm arsyen e sëmurë si arsye të krishterë, bashkohet me gjithçka që është idiote (fq.66)

kush konvertohet në krishtërim, duhet të jetë mjaft i sëmurë për këtë (fq.64)

tek Krishterimi kthehen të gjithë të keqformuarit, të sakatosurit, gjithë llumi dhe plehrat e njerëzimit
(fq.52)

Dhe siç e ke dëshmuar, ti je një mishërim i gjallë, i këtyre personave të cilat kaq bukur i përshkroi Niçja.

Dhe së fundi, doja të përmendja edhe mendimin e këtij për Islamin

Të thuash të vërtetën midis Islamit dhe Krishterimit nuk ka vend hiç për zgjedhje
Vendimi është i dhënë që më parë, askush nuk është i lirë të zgjedhë këtu; o je i poshtër o nuk je, luftë deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut me Krishterimin, paqe dhe miqësi me Islamin
(fq.83)

----------


## SuperT

pershendetje dhe te uroj te keshkaluar nje dite te kendeshme.
po te sqaroj pak per dicka. une vertet qe nuk kamshume kohe per te marre pjese ne forum dhe te lexoj cdo artikull qe shkruhet sepse kam dhe shume gjera te tjera me te cilat merrem. 
persa i perket asja kontradiktes time me beratin te lutem shpjegohu me teper se ku qendronkontradikta sepse vertet qe nuk e kuptoj.....
ti kembengul qe Zoti eshte nje Zot mizorr etj etj i cili jep urdher te vriten foshnja ne gji te nenes etj etj.....dhe ti nuk e kupton dot kete gje....ti shume mire mund te beje pyetjen perse Zoti vendosi te behej permbytja e madhe??????? sepse dhe kjo ehste nje lloj vrasje e foshnjave ne gji dhe e femrave etj etj....... e ben do ti kete pyetje????? ose perse vdes nje foshnje e sapolindur?????? ku qendron dashuria e Zotit ne vdekjen e nje foshnje te sapolindur?????? i ben ndonjehere keto pyetje ti apo ti ben pyetje pse Zoti i urdheroi Saulit te vriste dhe te shkaterronte cdo gje tek Amaleku.....e kupton qe ti sfidon Zotin dhe e gjykon ate??? dhe ti nuk gjykon thjesht Zotin qe pershkrueht ne Bibel sepse kedo gjera, vdekja e foshnjave te sapolindura ndodhin sot e kesaj dite dhe do te ndodhin deri ne diten e fundit kur Zoti yne Jezu Krisht te vije per te gjykuar njerezit, pra ti gjykon dhe ate Zotin ne te cilin ti beson..... 
ne Bibel thuhet fare qarte qe njeriu nuk e meriton meshiren dhe dashurine e Perendise. por meshira dhe dashuria e Tij bejen qe ti dhe une te shpetohemi dhe na ka treguar edhe rrugen e shpetimit me ane te Birit te Tij. 
te te jap nje keshille??? ki frike nga Zoti sepse : "Frika e Zotit eshte fillimi i njohjes" (fjalet e urta 1/7)
dhe mendo qe nuk ehste kjo jete ketu ne Toke qe eshte rrezervuar per popullin e Perendise por jeta prane tij.......sepse njeriu nuk eshte thjesht mish sepse mishi ehste i pavlere sepse ehste i kalbshem por fryma e tij nuk vdes kurre nese jeton me Zotin dhe nese ndjek rrugen e Zotit dhe ti e di kush ehste rruga......"Jezusi tha: Une jam rruga e verteta dhe jeta......"

----------


## iliria e para

Ja ky eshte realiteti:
Nga shtetet islame hikin e braktisin vatrat me miliona njerz dhe ja msyjne perendimit.PSE?
Nga shtetet e perendimit kurrkush nuk braktise vatrat per te ja mesyre lindjes.PSE?

A eshte faji i KURANIT a i kujt?

----------


## i krishteri

1- bleti! kam thene ndonjehere qe nuk martohem? a eshte ndaluar ndonjehere ne bibel japesh komplimente? Jam akoma i ri edhe nuk jam plak edhe asnje nuk me ka ndaluar qe te beje komplimente, sepse nuk eshte mekat te beshe komplimente nje personi(po te njohesh personalisht do te ndryshosh mendje)! te keshilloj qe te shikosh me mire sepse nuk shikon mire!!!

2- drita po te hapesh syte do te shikosh edhe me mire(eshte nje bote e tere kundra nje heje te kote myslymane). kot e ke vene nick-un "Drita" sepse nuk e ke. te keshilloj te beshe: ose te ndryshosh nick sepse siç e the edhe me siper qe je i nivelit te dyte edhe jo te pare(je hipokrite, flet por vet nuk bene asnje gje), ose hap syte edhe do te shikoshe me mire jo per te tjeret por per veten tende edhe kur te shikosh per veten tende do te mund ti thuash apo ti japesh nje keshille tjetrit. me fal qe po ta them por ti nuk ke te drejte!!!

3- ju jini pak te mahnitshem sepse po shikojme mire bota(ateistet, satanistet, te ashtequajtur te krishtere, e shume te tjere) e pranojne qe Jezusi meson mire edhe nuk ka sjelle kurre lufte. por gjeja qe urrejne  jane myslymanet me ato qe bejne (ato qe shikojme edhe shume budallalleqe te tjera)!!! te dashur miq myslymaner ju keshilloj qe te hidhni nje sy rreth e rrotull se ke urrejne per aktet e poshtra (kush ka akte te poshtra)krishtin apo juve(myslymanet)?per te njohur boten duhet te keshe syte e botes edhe jo syte e tu!!!

Zoti ju hapte syte sepse jini qorra!!!

----------


## Nuh Musa

per iliria e para

mrmbm!

Ne muslimanet nuk i dime pergjigjet e atyre pyetjeve qe i parashtrove ty. A mund te na ndihmosh ty, ndoshta do te falemnderohemi, por mos i nxjer nga lukthi fjalet, shiqo qe te jene konstruktive dhe gjaleruese, e jo fyese.


Flm

----------


## drita

Përshëndetje SuperT!
Ti pyet se ku qëndron kontradikta jote me beratin!
Ja ti na thua, se Zoti qenka një At për njeriun, ndërsa kur njeriu e tradhëtoi Zotin, atëherë Zoti e dënoi njeriun.
Pra, sipas teje Zoti e dënon njeriun kur ky i fundit e meriton
Ndërsa Berati na kujton se Zoti është sovran në vendimet që merrka, dhe Ai është i dashur e i mëshirshëm, dhe Ai ka dhënë një premtim për njerëzit (kjo gjithmonë sipas Beratit), tani njerëzit sido që të sillen Zoti ka për ta mbajtur premtimin.
Pra sipas Beratit njerëzit edhe sikur të meritojnë dënimin, Zoti prapë se prapë nuk ka për ti dënuar, sepse më para u ka dhënë një premtim.
Kështu Berati duke ndjekur këtë logjikë del në përfundimin se Zoti edhe sot e kësaj dite, nuk i ka hedhur poshtë çifutët, (d.m.th i përkrah)
Por kush janë çifutët???
Çifutët, sot pothuajse nga e gjithë bota janë cilësuar si njerëzit më të këqinj në sipërfaqe të tokës, janë ata që Jezusin (sipas jush Zotin) e quajtën dhe vazhdojnë ta quajnë Kopil.
Janë ata që i sollën gjithë ato vuajtje  Jezusit (sipas jush Zotit), e quajtën atë mashtrues dhe më në fund sipas jush edhe e kryqëzuan atë
Tani, vallë ka dikush në sipërfaqe të tokës, që e meriton dënimin më shumë se çifutët???
E pra edhe pse janë të parët në listë që meritojnë të dënohen (kjo sipas kritereve të tua) Berati thotë se Zoti sot akoma nuk i ka hedhur poshtë çifutët
Pra sipas Beratit Zoti njerëzit nuk i dënon edhe atëherë kur ata në maximum e meritojnë, ndërsa sipas teje Ai e bën diçka të tillë.
Shpresoj që ta kesh kuptuar kontradiktën tënde me Beratin, edhe pse ty mund të të duket e vogël, por nga pohimi i Beratit nxjerr përfundime tepër të konsiderueshme.
Se kush janë ato unë i kam sqaruuar në diskutimin me Beratin tek tema Arkeologjia, Kurani


Më tej ti o SuperT dëshiron që të na justifikosh Zotin gjakatar të Biblës duke na bërë disa pyetje:

Zoti vendosi te behej permbytja e madhe??????? sepse dhe kjo ehste nje lloj vrasje e foshnjave ne gji dhe e femrave etj etj....... e ben do ti kete pyetje????? ose perse vdes nje foshnje e sapolindur?????? ku qendron dashuria e Zotit ne vdekjen e nje foshnje te sapolindur??????

Vërtet edhe këto gjëra që ti përmende janë një lloj vrasje, por i nderuar nuk janë aspak njëlloj me atë që Zoti sipas Biblës urdhëron që të vriten foshnjat e gjirit, fëmijët e gratë
Nëse ti pyet për përmbyetjen e Noes, ajo vërtet ndodhi, dhe aty u  vranë burra e gra bashkë, edhe fëmijë, por të gjithë ata ishin fajtorë (sipas versionit islam), sepse Nuhu i thirri 950 vjet për ti besuar Zotit, ndërsa ata talleshin me një tallje të madhe, duke filluar me burrat e mbaruar tek gratë e fëmijët.
Pas kësaj Nuhu filloi të ndërtonte një anije (dhe kjo sipas shpalljes së Zotit) dhe kur e mbaroi u bëri thirrje atyre që të futeshin në anije, sepse kishte për të ndodhur një përmbytje e madhe.
Iu përgjigjën kësaj thirrjeje një pakicë e vogël, ndërsa shumica akoma filluan të talleshin më shumë (pasi anija ishte ndërtuar në mal, shumë larg ujit), dhe më vonë ndodhi ajo që ndodhi, të gjithë u përmbytën, sepse e meritonin diçka të tillë.
Atyre iu bë thirrja me vite të tëra që të shkonin në rrugë të drejtë, ndërsa ata me kokëfortësi e kundërshtonin një gjë të tillë.
Pra të gjithë burrat, gratë pleqtë e kush ka qenë në atë popull e ka merituar diçka të tillë, që u ndodhi
Tani sa u përket fëmijëve, të atyre prindërve mëkatarë
Nuhu nuk kishte mundësi që të shkonte shtëpi më shtëpi e tua merrte atyre arogantëve, fëmijët e tyre të vegjël, me qëllim që ti shpëtonte nga përmbytja si të pafajshëm, sepse askush nuk do tia jepte (apo jo?), si pasojë edhe ata u përmbytën
Por, ajo që është më e rëndësishme, është se kjo botë është diçka e pavlerë dhe kalimtare, ndërsa tjetra është e përhershme dhe që është tepër e vlefshme.
Tani sipas Islamit, në botën tjetër burrat dhe gratë, e kohës së Nuhut, përveç dënimit që pësuan në këtë botë me anë të përmbytjes, ata do të jenë edhe në botën tjetër në dënim të tmerrshëm, por diçka e tillë nuk ka për të ndodhur me fëmijët e tyre, për shkak se ata ishin të pafajshëm, dhe Zoti kurrëkujt nuk i bën padrejtësi.
E çfarë ka që nuk shkon këtu???
Kurse sa i përket vdekjes së fëmijëve të vegjël, ajo është si përkujtim për prindërit dhe njerëzit e tjerë të këtyre fëmijëve...
Sipas besimit tonë këta fëmijë do të kenë fatin e madh që nuk do të dënohen (ah, sa dëshirë do të kisha që të kisha vdekur që fëmijë)
Përsëri unë nuk po shoh asnjë gjë që nuk shkon këtu, por kur ne kthehemi tek vargjet biblike, aty shumë gjëra nuk janë në rregull
Zoti jep urdhëra që të masakrohen njerëz tërësisht të pafajshëm, siç janë gratë fëmijët, foshnjat e gjirit e tjerë, vetëm e vetëm se disa burra  të Amalekut (nuk ma ha mendja që të kenë marrë pjesë edhe gratë, apo fëmijët aq më shumë foshnjat e gjirit) i paskan prerë udhën ca çifutëve.
Dhe këto urdhëra jepen jo si në situatën e përmbytjes së  Nuhut, por në një situatë tërësisht të kundërt, në një situatë ku plotësisht mund të shmangeshin viktimat e pafajshme, bile Sauli shmangi disa viktima të pafajshme, por kur çtë shohim:
Zoti gjakatar i Biblës, ishte indinjuar tmerësisht për diçka të tillë, Ai na qenka zemëruar rëndë se pse Sauli nuk ua preu fytin (apo ku ta di unë se si do të bëhej  masakrimi) foshnjave të gjirit, apo fëmijëve apo grave tëtësisht të  pafajshme.
Nuk ma mendja, se sipas Biblës, në botën tjetër këta fatkeq të Amalekut edhe pse të pafajshëm do të kenë ndonjë vend në parajsë, apo jo???
Kjo, i nderuar SuperT është diçka e pajustifikueshme, për një Zot të Mëshirshëm të Dashur dhe apsolutisht të Drejtë, siç është Zoti i Vërtetë.
Por, duke qenë se kjo ngjarje i përshkruhet Zotit dhe ne e dimë shumë mirë se Zoti në të vërtetë nuk është ashtu, atëherë i tërë gabimi qendron tek Ai që na e përshkruan këtë ngjarje, pra tek Bibla e famshme.
Tek ajo Bibël, për të cilën Bernard Shou dha alarmin:

Libri më i rezikshëm në sipërfaqe të tokës, mbajeni larg fëmijëve tuaj, kapeni dhe kyçeni me dryn 

I nderuar SuperT këmbëngulja juaj dhe e kristianëve të tjerë, për të justifikuar gjëra të pajustifikueshme vetëm se vërteton më shumë fjalën e gjeniut gjerman Niçe, kur thotë:

Krishterimi i kundërvihet çdo lloj mendimi të mirë, intelektual, ai është në gjëndje të përdorë vetëm arsyen e sëmurë si arsye të krishterë, bashkohet me gjithçka që është idiote (Antikrishti, fq.66) 

Dhe unë aspak nuk i kundërvihem Zotit, me këto gjëra që unë shkruaj, përkundrazi jam duke i shërbyer Atij, duke sulmuar çdo kënd, që guxon të thotë gjëra që nuk i përshtaten madhështisë së TIJ
Kaq për sot, sinqerisht lus Zotin të të tregojë rrugën e Drejtë dhe të të udhëzojë në të.

Hë mo i krishteri si je??
Si me dhimbje koke më dukesh???
Eh, kështu e kanë këto punë, kur të jesh toç këto gjëra kanë për të të gjetur.
Pa më trego ku qëndroj ajo hipokrizia ime??
Apo thjesht ke dëgjuar fjalën hipokrizi si një fjalë të keqe dhe hajde tia themi dritës
Si na qenka kjo puna e niveleve, more djalë???
Eh, ti mirë e ke që thua se Jezusi, nuk ka sjellë luftë, por çti bëjmë Niçes që na thotë me gojën plot:

Luftë deri në vdekje kundër vesit, vesi është Krishterimi... Krishterimi është mënxira më e madhe e njerëzimit
Të thuash të vërtetën midis Islamit dhe Krishterimit nuk ka vend hiç për zgjedhje 
Vendimi është i dhënë që më parë, askush nuk është i lirë të zgjedhë këtu; o je i poshtër o nuk je:
Luftë deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut me Krishterimin, paqe dhe miqësi me Islamin

----------


## drita

Kurse përgjigja e pyetjes tënde Iliria, është se nuk është fajtor Kurani për atë që u ka ndodhur sot vendeve arabe, nga të cilat vende me mijëra të rinj u largokan, për në Perëndim.
Faji është vetë i atyre njerëzve, sepse ata u larguan nga Kurani
Dhe për sa kohë që do të qëndrojnë larg Kuranit gjëndja e tyre ashtu ka për të qëndruar.
Zoti ua tha qartë atyre (dhe të gjithë njerëzve njëkohësisht) se krenaria e tyre gjendet atëherë kur ata të veprojnë sipas fjalës së Tij.
Thotë Zoti në Kuran:
Ne ju kemi zbritur librin në të cilin gjendet krenaria juaj
Dhe është dëshmitare historia se kur paraardhësit e këtyre të rinjve (që sot emigrojnë nëpër Perëndim) u kapën pas Kuranit u bënë kandil ndriçues për tërë botën mbarë, dhe ishin pikërisht ata që kontribuan në lulzimin e këtij civilizimi perëndimor me të cilin sot bota mburret.

Ja lexoje edhe njëherë Niçen se çfarë thotë:

Krishtërimi na ka zhvatur frytin e civilizimit Islam.
Bota e mrekullueshme e qytetërimit arab (civilizimit islam) të Spanjës që është për ne në thelb më e afërt, më elokuente përsa i përket kuptimit dhe gustos sesa Roma dhe Greqia, u shkel me këmbë
Më vonë kalorësit kryqëtarë luftuan diçka para së cilës më mirë do tu kishte ardhur për shtat të përkuleshin në pluhur, një civilizim (gjithmonë bëhet fjalë për civilizimin Islam) përballë të cilit dhe shekulli ynë do të dukej mjaft i varfër, mjaft i vonuar
(AntiKrishti, fq.82)


Lexo edhe pak se çfarë thotë Robert Brifolt në librin  "Fromimi i Njerezimit":

"Ka shumë mundësi që pa muslimanët, civilizimi modern evropian nuk do të kishte lindur ndonjëherë
Është absolutisht e vërtetë që pa ata, ky civilizim nuk do të kishte marrë këto karakteristika të cilat i dhanë mundësinë te kalonte te gjitha fazat e mëparshme të evolucionit"

----------


## iliria e para

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuh Musa_ 
> *per iliria e para
> 
> mrmbm!
> 
> Ne muslimanet nuk i dime pergjigjet e atyre pyetjeve qe i parashtrove ty. A mund te na ndihmosh ty, ndoshta do te falemnderohemi, por mos i nxjer nga lukthi fjalet, shiqo qe te jene konstruktive dhe gjaleruese, e jo fyese.
> 
> 
> Flm*


Mundohem qe mos te fyej.
Nese pyetjet i kuptove si fyerje athere nuk di çka te them!
Une di te them se çka me tregojne keta njerz qe braktisin tokat etyre e me shum nuk di.
Edhe ti qe je ne Austri takon kesi njerzish e sigurisht tekan treguar se çka i mundon?

----------


## berat96

Drita,

Nuk kisha per te marre pjese ne kete diskutim, por po shtyhem meqenese ke marre persiper te "interpretosh" se cfare une kam shkruar.

===============
Ti pyet se ku qëndron kontradikta jote me beratin! 
Ja ti na thua, se Zoti qenka një At për njeriun, ndërsa kur njeriu e tradhëtoi Zotin, atëherë Zoti e dënoi njeriun. 
Pra, sipas teje Zoti e dënon njeriun kur ky i fundit e meriton 
Ndërsa Berati na kujton se Zoti është sovran në vendimet që merrka, dhe Ai është i dashur e i mëshirshëm, dhe Ai ka dhënë një premtim për njerëzit (kjo gjithmonë sipas Beratit), tani njerëzit sido që të sillen Zoti ka për ta mbajtur premtimin. 
Pra sipas Beratit njerëzit edhe sikur të meritojnë dënimin, Zoti prapë se prapë nuk ka për ti dënuar, sepse më para u ka dhënë një premtim. 
================

Une nuk kam thene asnjehere qe Zoti nuk e denon njeriun. Une kam thene qe Zoti e mban premtimin e tij, pavaresisht sesi pala qe ka marre premtimin mund te sillet. Keshtu,  kur Zoti premton dicka ai nuk mund ta hedhi poshte premtimin e tij, pasi Zoti eshte besnik, ai nuk eshte genjeshtar.  Ka disa lloj premtimesh, disa jane me kushte disa jane pa kushte. Per shembull: Premtimi per jete te perjetshme varet nga besimi qe individi ka ne Krishtin. Ky premtim eshte me kusht. Ndersa,  premtimi per ardhjen e Mesias ishte pa kusht. Pra, pavaresisht nga sjellja e pales qe mori kete premtim, cfare tha Zoti do te behej. Dhe vertete Mesia erdhi. Keshtu, edhe njehere, si une dhe SuperT dhe cdo i krishtere tjeter, e dime shume mire qe Zoti eshte i dashur e me plot meshire. Mirepo, Zoti eshte edhe i drejte. Per shkak te drejtesise, ai nuk e le mekatin pa ndeshkim.  Per ne qe besojne ne Krishtin si shpetimtarin tone ka siguri sepse Krishti u ndeshkua per ne. 
Pra, edhe njehere: Une nuk kam thene se "njerëzit edhe sikur të meritojnë dënimin, Zoti prapë se prapë nuk ka për ti dënuar, sepse më para u ka dhënë një premtim", por kam thene se Zoti i mban premtimet qe ben. 

==========
Kështu Berati duke ndjekur këtë logjikë del në përfundimin se Zoti edhe sot e kësaj dite, nuk i ka hedhur poshtë çifutët, (d.m.th i përkrah) 
==========

Drita, perse i jep nuance tjeter fjaleve te mia?  Une te kam thene shume qarte qe Zoti nuk do te gjykoje kombe te tera, por cdo individ. Kriteri i gjykimit eshte teper i thjeshte. Nese dikush ka pranuar Krishtin si Shpetimtarin e tij, atehere shlyerja e mekateve per kete individ eshte bere nepermjet gjakut te Krishtit dhe ky individ do te kete jete te perjetshme. Te tjeret pastaj, do te japin llogari para Zotit. Keshtu, Zoti asnjehere nuk ka hedhur poshte ndonje komb, dhe aq me teper popullin hebre te cilin e zgjodhi vete si popullin e tij.

===========
Berati thotë se Zoti sot akoma nuk i ka hedhur poshtë çifutët 
===========

Per kete ceshtje te kam sqaruar shume mire ne temen "Arkeologjia, Kurani dhe Shkrimet Hebraike". Po e perseris perseri: Zoti nuk hedh poshte asnje komb, asnje individ. Rruga e shpetimit eshte e hapur per kedo. Krishti erdhi per te gjithe. Kushdo qe beson ne te, qofte hebre, qofte arab, qofte shqiptar etj., ka jete te perjetshme. 

==========
Pra sipas Beratit Zoti njerëzit nuk i dënon edhe atëherë kur ata në maximum e meritojnë, ndërsa sipas teje Ai e bën diçka të tillë. 
==========

Nga e nxorre kete konkluzion? Me duhet te ta perseris perseri: Zoti mban premtimet qe ben, po ku ka premtuar Zoti se ai qe ben padrejtesi nuk do te japi llogari per to? Sic e thashe edhe me siper ata qe besojne ne Krishtin jane te sigurte, sepse per mekatet e tyre pagoi Krishti. Por te tjeret qe s'kane Krishtin me se do te paguajne? Ndaj, te lutem shume, mos i shtrembero ato qe shkruaj. 

Me respekt,
Berat96.

----------


## i krishteri

dria ja pse thashe qe je e nivelit te dyte. Jane fjalet e tua:

"1-Ta fali atë dhe të presë shpërblimin në botën tjetër për këtë gjë (dhe kjo këshillohet). 
2-Të hakmerret në këtë botë, për shkak të asaj që i kanë bërë. 
Tani njerëzit këtu ndahen në dy lloje: 
Njerëz që duan të shpërblehen në botën tjetër, prandaj edhe e falin atë që u ka bërë padrejtësi. 
Njerëz që nuk durojnë dot, që dikush ti marrë nëpër këmbë, prandaj edhe hakmerren, kundër atij që tenton të bëjë diçka të tillë. 
Unë për vete jam nga këto të dytët, por kjo varet edhe nga sasia e padrejtësisë që dikush mund të më bëjë. "!!!

nuk dua te flase me shume sepse ne kete forum flasin faktet edhe jo fjalet. sa do te hidhesh edhe te çirresh, prape ajo qe je ngelesh por jo vetem ti porte gjithe qe mohojne Jezusin, biles nga ana shpirterore per ata qe besojne se ne parajse vihet me ane te veprave qe bene(qe nuk eshte e vertete), ketu kini himbur shume pike ndaj Zotit sepse thote Jezusi ne fjalen e tij(mateu10:40) "ai qe ju pranon me pranon mua edhe ai qe me pranon mua pranon ate qe me ka derguar"!!!

mbajeni mend se keto fjale te bibles ne diten e gjykimit do ju vijne kundra edhe do te jini te gjykuar sipas asaj qe kini besuar ne Jezusin edhe jo ne ato qe kini mohur edhe nuk kini pranuar.
Jezusi thote nje gje tjeter (gjoni 12:47-50) "...kush me hedhe poshte edhe nuk i pranon fjalet e mia; ka kush e gjykon; fjala qe kam shpllur do te jete ajo qe do ta gjykoje diten e gjyqit..."!!!

une te perseris vetem fjalet e bibles qe te te tregoje qe mua nuk me interesojne ato qe bejne njerezit sepse bibla u shkruajt para 2000vjetesh edhe ka ngelur ndersa njerezit kane vdekur edhe kane humbur"qjelli edhe toka do te kalojne por fjalet e mia nuk do te kalojne"thote Zoti!!!
mua nuk me pelqen qe te dukem nga njerezit qe kam te drejte edhe ja i zgjuar sepse kujto qe eshte me e bukur edhe me e mire lavdia e Perendia(ate qe te jep Perendia) edhe jo ajo e njeriut(qe zgjat per pak kohe edhe pastaj humbet)!
nejse po e mbylle keto qe mos te zgjatem me edhe une do te vazhdoj te lutem per ty qe Perendia te te hapi syte edhe te te bekoje!!! 

Zoti te ndihmofte!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

Thue qe te rinjet kan faj e jo Kurani!
Po pse largohen gjithe keta te rinj nga Kurani?

----------


## baobabi

Pasi pashe se si i grise fleterrufete e mia kunder kryetarkes nuk me ngelet qe te them

Erdha, te pashe, u kenaqa

----------


## Jeans-boy

une kur te vdes dua te vdes teresisht, trup e shpirt..
nuk dua as parajse e as ferr,vec nje fund total
A do te me jepte zoti nje fund te tille apo jam i denuar me vuajtje
apo me lumturi?
po e theksoj :arushi: ne nuk dua te jem i lumtur pas vdekjes

mundesisht, nje pergjigje pa citate

----------


## baobabi

Duket se pergjigjen e ke per njerezit.

Do mendojne edhe per ty mo, nuk do te lene pa gje.

Do te ta japin me dimensionin qe po e kerkon.

----------


## Albo

Para se te lindje, nuk te mori njeri mendim se nese doje te lindje.
Pasi linde, nuk u rrite sic doje ti, por sic deshen prinderit e tu.
Edhe kur te vdesesh, nuk do perfundosh atje ku do ti, por atje ku te con vdekja.


Pra me pak fjale:

Jeans-Boy, do te ishte mire qe ti te mos kishe lindur fare.

----------


## Jeans-boy

ne  fakt une prisja nje pergjigje nga "i krishteri"



ALBO
faleminderit per ate qe me the edhe pse s'ishte gjere per mua,
BAOBABI
ty s'te kuptoj mire sidomos kur flet per dimensione.
nese e kam kuptuar mire ate qe  doje te me thoshe, atehere te keshilloj
tu lutesh administratoreve qe re rubrika"ne kerkim te romances" te hapin edhe rubriken "BAOBABI KERKON DJEM"
eeeeeee , edhe mua s'me pelqen te flas keshtu ,por kujdes kur shkruan
qe te mos ofendosh njeri!

----------


## Jeans-boy

nuk kam per ta konsultuar me kete rubrike te forumit se me te vertete qe ketu te ngrihen nervat se spe ata qe e mbajne veten pe rbesimtare jane ne kuptimin me te plote te fjales "ME TE KEQINJ" se ata qe jane jobesimtare
nese me lejoni dicka te fundit:
ju uroj te mbeteni besimtare apo jobesimtare te bindur ne zgjedhjen tuaj

----------


## baobabi

Ne kete bote vjen pa u pyetur dhe merr ate qe kerkon.

Mjere ai qe se di ce cfare kerkon se ngelet pa gje

----------

